# 95 vr6 all motor build.. 220hp?



## Personallybuiltvrt (Feb 2, 2010)

Alright, I have a 95 Vr on a stand finishing looking for good deals but, wut I have in mind was;
Rebuilt bottom end w/ ARP main studs, ARP rod bolts & head studs
New oil pump & pan
Metal impeller water pump
Lightened crank pulley & flywheel
No p/s or a/c
Mk4 h.g 
B.v.h ported & polished autotech HD springs etc
Autotech 262's
Tt chip
Possible injectors? & software?
Gasket matched upper & lower intake mani's w/ exhaust mani's 
Custom made exhaust, want to go test pipe instead of cat but need to pass emissions right away, will do after
T.b ported & polished w/ bigger maf


----------



## Personallybuiltvrt (Feb 2, 2010)

Bottom end is done already..


----------



## turbomkII (Jul 25, 2005)

not gonna happen unless that bottom is 3.0 or bigger


----------



## Personallybuiltvrt (Feb 2, 2010)

Anyone who has ran a bvh, I need some advice/input on if or should or could I go bigger injectors w/ software..


----------



## turbomkII (Jul 25, 2005)

injectors aren't needed. i personally run a c2 race chip and love it. not sure if your obd1 or 2. with the c2 chip you can delete the cat and it tricks the ecu so no you don't get a CEL. i know needavr6 has hit 200whp with 262's but i would suggest something bigger. i run autotech 262's in my car and love them but if i was going to be dropping the coin you are and looking for the numbers you are i'd look into some 268's. also check out the "so i decided to make some headers today..." thread in the 12v forum. im sure your not ready to drop $900 on headers, so porting your stock stuff is a good option. i have a ported downpipe FS if your interested PM me.


----------



## 91whitewolfsburg (Nov 10, 2005)

*Re: (Personallybuiltvrt)*

yea Im not seeing it happen without compression or displacement increases.


----------



## root beer (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: 95 vr6 all motor build.. 220hp? (Personallybuiltvrt)*

Go back to 12v tech!


----------



## Personallybuiltvrt (Feb 2, 2010)

*Re: (turbomkII)*

Thanks for ur input.. I diffently wanted to put in 268s but there's a deal for 262s with the chip an diffently wanted headers, I think the ones u r talking about but ur right haha thts alot of money right now


----------



## Personallybuiltvrt (Feb 2, 2010)

How about eurospec 268s?? How r these? 
I think i might go with a adjustable FPR.. ?


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*FV-QR*

Most headers are junk and I ran .15 et quicker with the Schrick 268s then Autotech 262s with no other changes. I've been doing this for ten years and still haven't hit 220whp. Good luck


----------



## dawgpound (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (need_a_VR6)*

with 268s a good chip some head work 3in exhaust and pullys and a good custom N/A short runner i think youd have a shot in the 210whp range but im sure the haters will hate.










_Modified by dawgpound at 9:00 PM 2-18-2010_


----------



## francocorrado (Nov 23, 2004)

All that and 262's?
Don't sell yourself short mate. For what you spent on those you can buy even a ****ty set of 268s and made more power. Good luck!


----------



## dawgpound (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: (francocorrado)*

read pauls post again. ask him what the gains were with 262s and then 268s


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*FV-QR*

Track, .15et with the Schricks in only 3 passes, probably more if I had more time with them. Later, the dyno showed a 2whp loss between the 262s and 268s but I'm pretty sure I was loosing comp in cyl4 by then but didn't catch it until later. I would say there's an honest 7-10whp bump with them in the range I was running the car (5000-7200).


----------



## Personallybuiltvrt (Feb 2, 2010)

I decided to go with 268s with a Giac chip..


----------



## XXX008XXX (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: (Personallybuiltvrt)*

i would run a bigger cam then that if i was you... and start looking into intake manifold options.


----------



## Personallybuiltvrt (Feb 2, 2010)

*Re: (XXX008XXX)*

I like 272s an have considered them.. I found 284 cat cams for a good price but feel thts too big...? As for intake- I really want a Sri but they r expensive.. But tht could b an add on when funds r better.. Also to see the difference.. Along with ported an polished t.b an prolly bigger maf ...


----------



## Rick08 (Feb 20, 2008)

*Re: (Personallybuiltvrt)*

tt 288's. none of the mass produced SRI's benefit NA engines. the runners are actually too short. your gonna have to go custom. crazydubman had a bad ass manifold made for his car and he hit 222whp. same manifold made 230+ on another engine. call racecraft if your serious and ready to drop some coin $$$$


----------



## Personallybuiltvrt (Feb 2, 2010)

I found 276 tt cams, sport mild race cam for 475$, anyone ran this?? Should I stay with a giac chip or the tt chip?


----------



## Personallybuiltvrt (Feb 2, 2010)

Good deal?? Good cams? Anyone know details on these cams?? Thanks for the help


----------



## VEEDUB_FAZEVR6 (Jun 26, 2009)

*Re: 95 vr6 all motor build.. 220hp? (Personallybuiltvrt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Personallybuiltvrt* »_
Tt chip

Custom made exhaust, want to go test pipe instead of cat but need to pass emissions right away, will do after



lose the TT chip and get the c2 "racefile" software
it will eliminate you cars need for the CAT and you will will pass emissions (CT's emissions)
a friend of mine did it, and im on the way of doing it to http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by VEEDUB_FAZEVR6 at 1:56 PM 4-22-2010_


----------



## VR6DPLMT. (Mar 1, 2003)

*Re: 95 vr6 all motor build.. 220hp? (Personallybuiltvrt)*

220whp.
1st P&P'd BVH
2nd Schrick, DRC, or TT268's. TT288's if you want to go hog wild
3rd. 3.0-3.4 displacement(depending on how much you have to spend)also proper tuning C2,Autotech, TT, or GIAC Chip.
4th.Estyles Header.
5th. TT2.5" exhaust.
6th A CAI.
7th Light weight Pullies
8th Gasket Match the lower intake manifold
9th Port your TB
10th MKIV Head Gasket.
(Light weight Flywheel that won't give power but make 1st and 2nd gear fun)
3.94R&P gearing.
That should get you pretty close.


----------



## nevester (May 13, 2008)

definitely agree with most of what VR6DPLMT said. If you want that kind of horsepower from all motor.
1.built bottom end with your choice of displacement.
2. I would recommend buying a stage 3 cyl. head from WRD along with...
3. TT268 cams
4. mk4 headgasket
5. test pipe with TT exhaust with borla muffler
6. and definitely go with C2 software
Porting and polishing literally does nothing for you, as well as intake manifolds big money for a brand name thats all not enough of a gain for the money unless you like to blow money. Also headers another waste of time stick with the test pipe and TT exhaust and you do just fine. Lightweight pullies=nice engine decorations. I will hopefully have a build thread of the same goals up soon.


----------



## VR6DPLMT. (Mar 1, 2003)

*Re: (nevester)*

Yes I agree most headers are a waste of money. Estyles has been the only person to ever make headers for the 12v VR6 that work. I believe there still is a dyno made 12whp and 14wtq. 
I agree with C2 but I think he has an OBDI VR6 which C2 doesn't make a chip for OBDI VR6's.
The Schrick VGI manifold yeah it makes around town driving nice but for race applications it doesn't do as especially for the price of that thing now. I can't believe how much companies want for that thing how. I am glad I got mine on discount a while ago. Paul has one but he locked the flapper up so it's always open and we all know his record at the track is pretty damn impressive.
Oh by the way I am looking for a replacement for my car now wow she's been loyal and through a lot but finding a decent rust free MKIII GTI would be nice.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*FV-QR*

There are a lot of quick stock block cars and I've never seen a car with a WRD head run a number.


----------



## vw1320 (Jul 11, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (need_a_VR6)*

There is so much misinformation in this thread it is funny. 
Lets just say about the only thing on my car from either of those lists is the mkiv headgasket. I'd love to see dyno/track proof that any of those mods really make power. There has only been one dyno of the Estyles header and that was suspect a best. I have never seen a dyno or track results from the C2 chip yet everyone says it is the greatest.


----------



## lil8v (Jun 28, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (vw1320)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw1320* »_There is so much misinformation in this thread it is funny. 
Lets just say about the only thing on my car from either of those lists is the mkiv headgasket. I'd love to see dyno/track proof that any of those mods really make power. There has only been one dyno of the Estyles header and that was suspect a best. I have never seen a dyno or track results from the C2 chip yet everyone says it is the greatest. 


i agree 100%


----------



## dawgpound (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (lil8v)*

c2 chip eats balls.


----------



## ALRDesign (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: (turbomkII)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbomkII* »_not gonna happen unless that bottom is 3.0 or bigger

o rly?


----------



## VR6DPLMT. (Mar 1, 2003)

*Re: 95 vr6 all motor build.. 220hp? (VR6DPLMT.)*

You don't always have to go with name brands if you can find someone to do a good P&P'd BVH like Allen(YellowSLC not sure if he does them anymore he did mine and it makes driving with DRC268's a lot of fun)
If there is disinformation in what I wrote in that list please correct me. I do know that upped displacement VR6's don't necessarily give better track times but the OP did not state track times only a whp goal. Crazydub man did hit I think 215 or 220+whp(I maybe a little off) but that was with a custom manifold(bad ass by the way the dyno chart was nice) ,cams, head work, etc. Billy and Paul are the two people who come to mind when it comes to owning the quickest 12v VR6's. Yes I do know race shop did a dyno comparison between their P&P'd head and their P&P'd BVH and found that the P&P'd head made more power. 
I do know that almost all 12v VR6's that have been close to 220whp N/A have been with a 3.0 or 3.1 VR6 plus all the other mods I mentioned. I don't ever recall higher compression VR6's hitting 220whp however I may have missed something and if so please send a link so that I can see the dyno hopefully multiple 12v VR6's with multiple dynos.
If you could post 5 or 6 dyno's showing stock displacement 12v VR6's hitting 220+(not including ITB's which I think didn't make nearly as much power as people thought they would. Kevin Hayward I believe did that to his 12v VR6 about 7yrs ago. I remember the vid the car sounded mean as hell.)ITB's do however help throttle response a great deal. So please post multiple dyno's of VR6's hitting 220whp on stock displacement that would be really cool and probably save a lot of people money on upping stock displacement on their 12v VR6's.


----------



## Bug_racer (Oct 13, 2002)

*Re: 95 vr6 all motor build.. 220hp? (VR6DPLMT.)*

Im more or less in the same position . Im almost 3.0l BVH , extractors , 262 cams , Giac chip , Schrick . 
My thoughts are the Schrick and a cold air intake are more of a restriction compared to a SRI . The 262 cams dont feel like they work too well with a BVH and are probably made for the Stock head . 
I think the best daily set up would be a SRI and 276 cams . There is the issue of a chip . TT AFAIK dont do them anymore (correct me here if Im wrong) and neither does C2 . So that leaves Autotech and .....
This is for OBD1 as well . OBD2 has a lot more options


----------



## dawgpound (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: 95 vr6 all motor build.. 220hp? (VR6DPLMT.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6DPLMT.* »_You don't always have to go with name brands if you can find someone to do a good P&P'd BVH like Allen(YellowSLC not sure if he does them anymore he did mine and it makes driving with DRC268's a lot of fun)
If there is disinformation in what I wrote in that list please correct me. I do know that upped displacement VR6's don't necessarily give better track times but the OP did not state track times only a whp goal. Crazydub man did hit I think 215 or 220+whp(I maybe a little off) but that was with a custom manifold(bad ass by the way the dyno chart was nice) ,cams, head work, etc. Billy and Paul are the two people who come to mind when it comes to owning the quickest 12v VR6's. Yes I do know race shop did a dyno comparison between their P&P'd head and their P&P'd BVH and found that the P&P'd head made more power. 
I do know that almost all 12v VR6's that have been close to 220whp N/A have been with a 3.0 or 3.1 VR6 plus all the other mods I mentioned. I don't ever recall higher compression VR6's hitting 220whp however I may have missed something and if so please send a link so that I can see the dyno hopefully multiple 12v VR6's with multiple dynos.
If you could post 5 or 6 dyno's showing stock displacement 12v VR6's hitting 220+(not including ITB's which I think didn't make nearly as much power as people thought they would. Kevin Hayward I believe did that to his 12v VR6 about 7yrs ago. I remember the vid the car sounded mean as hell.)ITB's do however help throttle response a great deal. So please post multiple dyno's of VR6's hitting 220whp on stock displacement that would be really cool and probably save a lot of people money on upping stock displacement on their 12v VR6's.

oh boy this is going to get good


----------



## vw1320 (Jul 11, 2000)

*Re: 95 vr6 all motor build.. 220hp? (VR6DPLMT.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6DPLMT.* »_
If there is disinformation in what I wrote in that list please correct me. I do know that upped displacement VR6's don't necessarily give better track times but the OP did not state track times only a whp goal

Here are the top 10 12v vr6 drag times :
01. 11.54 @ 116.57mph - Bernd Arndt - 1979 Rabbit - 3.1L VR6 - Race Car - 1750 lbs. w/o Driver - Active
02. 11.68 @ 113.07mph - Anthony Dowd - 1998 GTI - 2.8L VR6 - Race Car - 1980 lbs. - Retired
03. 12.20 @ 110.56mph - Matt Ivan - 1995 GTI - 2.8L VR6 - Street Car - 2250 lbs. - Active
04. 12.35 at 110.00mph - Billy Mason - 1997 GTI - 2.8L VR6 - Street Car - 2300 lbs. - Active
05. 12.49 @ 108.82mph - Joe Pinto - 1996 GTI - 2.9L VR6 - Street Car - 2230 lbs. - Retired
06. 12.59 @ 107.84mph - Tim Jessilonis - 1997 GTI - 2.8L VR6 - Street Car - 2300 lbs. - Active
07. 12.68 @ 102.13mph - Todd Lloyd - 1995 GTI - 2.8L VR6 - Race Car - 23xx lbs. - Active
08. 12.73 @ 107.32mph - Anthony Dowd - 1995 Jetta - 2.8L VR6 - Street/Race Car - 2250 lbs. - Retired
09. 12.83 @ 103.65mph - Bill Warburton - 1995 GTI - 2.8L VR6 - Street Car - 2346 lbs. - Retired
10. 12.83 @ 105.48mph - Paul Kiernan - 1995 GTI - 2.8L VR6 - Street Car - 2450 lbs. - Active
Only two of them are larger than stock and one is still a 2.9 - I don't doubt Joe would have gone just as quick with a 2.8l. 

_Quote, originally posted by *VR6DPLMT.* »_Crazydub man did hit I think 215 or 220+whp(I maybe a little off).

He made 222 on a Dynojet. Stock bottom end. 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4137812

_Quote, originally posted by *VR6DPLMT.* »_ Yes I do know race shop did a dyno comparison between their P&P'd head and their P&P'd BVH and found that the P&P'd head made more power. 


They did? I never saw that comparison. The only dyno comparison I ever saw of a Race Shop head was done by a third party and there were other changes involved so its hard to draw any concrete conclusions from,

_Quote, originally posted by *VR6DPLMT.* »_
I do know that almost all 12v VR6's that have been close to 220whp N/A have been with a 3.0 or 3.1 VR6 plus all the other mods I mentioned. I don't ever recall higher compression VR6's hitting 220whp however I may have missed something and if so please send a link so that I can see the dyno hopefully multiple 12v VR6's with multiple dynos.
If you could post 5 or 6 dyno's showing stock displacement 12v VR6's hitting 220+(not including ITB's which I think didn't make nearly as much power as people thought they would. 

How about you show me 5 or 6 dyno's of 12v's making 220+ with the mods you listed? I can only recall a couple large displacement vr6's that have made over 210-215. Most have made pretty decent torque but poor hp and when you factor in the money spent the become even less impressive.
Why can't the stock displacement vr6's making over 220 have itb's? They cost less than the larger bottom ends you are talking about? It was Anthony Dowd who made 223 whp on a stock bottom end with ITB's - and they were Grant Motorsports. Lance Hayward of Hayward performance had a prototype and talked about producing them but not enough people showed interest (read deposits) and that idea was shelved. Anythony's motor would have to take the title for highest hp on 268 cams as well. Food for thought. 
I don't have a dyno of my car but [email protected] weighing 2250. Do the math. That is on a stock block and head.













_Modified by vw1320 at 12:01 PM 4-26-2010_


----------



## vw1320 (Jul 11, 2000)

*Re: 95 vr6 all motor build.. 220hp? (VR6DPLMT.)*

Double post


_Modified by vw1320 at 11:29 AM 4-26-2010_


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*FV-QR*









The 220whp pull is from a Anthony's car, stock 2.8l block, not sure what head but it wasn't the *good* one from what I remember. I redid those throttles last winter and the lower that's with them now will flow quite a bit more. The car they're in will hit the dyno eventually, just not a priority for the new owner.
I agree Joe's car would have run just as hard as a 2.8. He just needed more revlimiter.
None of us (Joe, Billy or myself) have ever dynoed one of Joe's heads with and without big valves in the same form/porting technique in a controlled manner. The one comparison that is out there is highly suspect, as Matt stated earlier.
I have more to say, but it's easier to just let folks learn some things the long and hard way like a lot of us had to.


----------



## VR6DPLMT. (Mar 1, 2003)

*Re: 95 vr6 all motor build.. 220hp? (vw1320)*

Ah I learn something new everyday(get to remember LOL)I forgot that Dowd's ITB's made 223whp not bad at all. Yes I agree totally that you don't get much for your buck when it comes to upping the displacement in the 12v VR6. I guess it comes down to the poorly flowing head. Oh well the VR6 is still a fun engine despite some of it's drawback plus it's tough as nails too.


----------



## Personallybuiltvrt (Feb 2, 2010)

*Re: 95 vr6 all motor build.. 220hp? (VR6DPLMT.)*

Yes this is the Down fall of vr's.. The head.. I really don't think the larger motor is better unless u get high compression pistons.. With the machining and pistons that's a lot of money for prolly not the right power u would think... My setup is...
Rebuilt bottom end 
p&p bvh tt retainers HD springs new lifters 
cat cams 263 (got them for free)
gasket matched lower intake manifold
was thinking headers but don't think there really worth it
Possibly porting stock exhaust manifolds
lightened flywheel
no p/s Or a/c
custom cai
bolt ons after running-
possible Sri (if I could find one that produces and is not to expensive)
throttle body ported
giac chip (yes this a obd1)
bigger maf
how about fuel and spark? I been thinking of alternatives but would like some input.. Thanks y'all 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## root beer (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: 95 vr6 all motor build.. 220hp? (Personallybuiltvrt)*

What's wrong with the stock fuel and spark?


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (need_a_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *need_a_VR6* »_I agree Joe's car would have run just as hard as a 2.8. He just needed more revlimiter.

This is true.
That wasn't a built up larger displacement 2.9L engine by any means. It wasn't used by choice either and I do not think people know that.
When the car came into the dealership it was smoking really bad and Joe negotiated a warranty replacement engine as part of the deal. It just so happened they received a 82mm (KS-ABV piston) rebuild rather than a 81mm rebuild.
Getting one of those is pretty much hit or miss.


----------



## Personallybuiltvrt (Feb 2, 2010)

*Re: 95 vr6 all motor build.. 220hp? (root beer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *root beer* »_What's wrong with the stock fuel and spark?

nothing but I'm considering anything for all motor..
I've heard of going with a fpr and msd type ignition setup for a few reasons.. But love the help of y'all expesically those who have done/tried anything


----------



## Personallybuiltvrt (Feb 2, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (billyVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *billyVR6* »_
When the car came into the dealership it was smoking really bad and Joe negotiated a warranty replacement engine as part of the deal. It just so happened they received a 82mm (KS-ABV piston) rebuild rather than a 81mm rebuild.









I wish I can have luck like he haha







for him


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*FV-QR*

I gained 3-4whp across the rev-range from OBD1 GIAC cam chip to standalone back to back. It's worth something, but not huge. I got to move the rev limiter and had my pressure plate fall off a few times, thats the most exciting part.


----------



## Das.Rado (Dec 29, 2008)

So why are some people hating on the c2 chip? I had come to learn that they are one of the best and now i am reading different in this thread. Im doing an na build soon and i jsut want so info on which chip to buy.


----------



## root beer (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: (Das.Rado)*

It's not that people are hating. Just because it's new doesn't mean that it's good. It simply hasn't been proven. GIAC is the traditional favorite.


----------



## dawgpound (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: (root beer)*

When i stated i thought c2 chip was poor is because i have a all motor vr. I tried the chip and was not happy with the results at all. I then changed to a giac and after letting the car run for 15 min i drove down the street and noticed a postive difference within a mile. Facts. I based that on the facts.


----------



## Das.Rado (Dec 29, 2008)

So as far as chips go for my 262 cams i should probably get a GIAC chip? Im converting to obd2 if that changes chip advice.


----------



## Personallybuiltvrt (Feb 2, 2010)

I'm not hatin on c2, I have obd1. I'm diffently gonna go with giac, especially cause they proved themselves more to my setup then the others..


----------



## dawgpound (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: (Personallybuiltvrt)*

do what you got to do. I wont tell anybody what chip to buy. I just posted the facts about my 2 experiences with giac and c2. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Das.Rado (Dec 29, 2008)

but giac does provide a camshaft and ecu specific chips right?


----------



## dawgpound (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: (Das.Rado)*

yup. google them or look at a dealer that carries them to see.


----------



## Personallybuiltvrt (Feb 2, 2010)

Who has no ps or ac? I'm trying to figure out a belt b/c I'm runnin wit out those..


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*FV-QR*

I ran 6pk1081 I think.


----------



## FLATBLACKMK2 (Oct 10, 2003)

need_a_VR6 said:


> I ran 6pk1081 I think.


:thumbup:


----------



## KTriplett (Dec 14, 2010)

im really surprised this doesnt come up more in the vw/audi world. im positive some of you guys pushing the 210-220whp marks could easily gain 20+ whp running e85 with a standalone tune. maybe more. throw in 10.5:1 or higher comp. in there and im confident we'd be seeing some 250+ numbers coming up. 

if someones already doing this lmk cause id love to read about it. if not ill post up my results after i get my tune on lugtronic with e85. :thumbup: ill be on stock bottom end though, this is just my daily "pretty" car. i'd love for someone to do a 11.0:1 motor and do the same. 

what dyno are most of your guys' numbers coming from?


----------



## bluegrapevrt (Sep 19, 2010)

A guy here in Baltimore tried that. he was not making any better numbers then running VP. Believe his best run was 209whp on e85 when he had made 219 on c16...13:1JE DTA , schrick...ect


----------



## bluegrapevrt (Sep 19, 2010)

go for it though ... if you have access to e85 pumps I would be all over it. He gave up bc there are no corn pumps around here. Keep us posted.:beer:


----------



## KTriplett (Dec 14, 2010)

are most you guys running race gas? i was more comparing to pump 93. but with race gas thats not not my experience at all. i had major luck with e85 in the evo. and i watched a buddy of mine go from 530 to 600 awhp changing from c16 to e85. not to mention we can get it here for right around 2.00/gal compared to 25/gallon for import. ill let you guys know my luck.


----------



## penuts (Mar 19, 2007)

I think it comes down to head work and standalone to make 200+ hp


----------



## root beer (Jun 22, 2004)

You don't need standalone, and you don't need headwork, and i've always ran 93octane.


----------



## KTriplett (Dec 14, 2010)

root beer said:


> You don't need standalone, and you don't need headwork, and i've always ran 93octane.


 but arnt you making right at 200hp? (this is a question not a shot at you lol.) 

im not saying stand alone is going to help you by its self.(which if your just running a chip i guarantee you a real tune would, though thats not my point) im saying standalone ALONG with e85 would do wonders for your guys setups. 

i feel like all you all motor guys just gave up and arnt trying anything new to make more power, theres a lack of r&d by reputable companys in the vw world whoch is partly the problem. i love what you have done for the community root beer but it leaves more to be desired. :beer:


----------



## root beer (Jun 22, 2004)

I'm making more than 210. But those are just dyno numbers. 

I'm doing whatever i can to go faster, i can assure you that. You're right though, no company support. 

I'd also like to add, shut the **** up. People like you are why no development happens. You'd rather sit behind the computer screen than actually make anything happen.


----------



## KTriplett (Dec 14, 2010)

root beer said:


> I'm making more than 210. But those are just dyno numbers.
> 
> I'm doing whatever i can to go faster, i can assure you that. You're right though, no company support.
> 
> I'd also like to add, shut the **** up. People like you are why no development happens. You'd rather sit behind the computer screen than actually make anything happen.


 says the guy with 11k posts'. i dont understand what your offended by. dont get mad at me because your stuck in the 12's. azzhole.


----------



## gtizzle67 (Mar 10, 2008)

KTriplett said:


> says the guy with 11k posts'. i dont understand what your offended by. dont get mad at me because your stuck in the 12's. azzhole.


 
dude it takes money to go fast, we do what we can with what we have, and root beer is at the top of that list for doing new things and all for being innovative.


----------



## KTriplett (Dec 14, 2010)

edit because you guys obviously have some type of mental handicap. i commended root beer for his efforts. i know better than most what it takes to go fast. obviously the wrong the forum to go to for innovation. 

sorry but doing the same thing as everyone else is not being innovative.


----------



## root beer (Jun 22, 2004)

Posts like this are why i'm no longer posting all my results. If you think i'm copying, you don't know what's on my car.

You'd be suprised to know that you are not the reason all three(3) of us in the past few years have been trying to go quicker with n/a 12v's.

Enlighten us when you've got some results to contribute.


----------



## VR6DPLMT. (Mar 1, 2003)

People forums like these are here to help each other if you're going to take it like an emo kid to his first 6th grade break up you're in the wrong section and with that just go listen to a Bright Eyes album.(Christ I'm from Omaha it's bad enough living here on Saddle Creek)

Between Billy,Rootbeer, and Need_A_VR6(if I forgot a few sorry)there is a lot to be learned. Innovation is one thing but there is something to be said for tried and true methods. Petty quips at one another won't help you go faster it will just make people look immature. So read as much as you can. Try what you think might work even if it's new it might(Leebro and Estyles for example). So you can't get out of the low 14's,13's, or 12's well yelling at people won't work and if they say something you disagree with why argue just move on and ignore what you find offensive no need to turn this into a shyting contest.


----------



## vw1320 (Jul 11, 2000)

KTriplett said:


> i feel like all you all motor guys just gave up and arnt trying anything new to make more power, theres a lack of r&d by reputable companys in the vw world whoch is partly the problem. i love what you have done for the community root beer but it leaves more to be desired. :beer:


And what have you done?


----------



## KTriplett (Dec 14, 2010)

vw1320 said:


> And what have you done?


i dont know what your or anyone else's problem is. all i did was make a suggestion from experience with other platforms. and "someone" took it personally. dont worry i wont be piping up in the this joke of a forum again. sorry for trying to share idea's on these "technical" boards.

o and the fastest my college budget can handle is 11.67 at 122 on streets. nothing to brag about. shootin for 9's next summer. lmk if you guys wanna have a conversation instead a bitch fit. :thumbup:


----------



## vw1320 (Jul 11, 2000)

I have no problem it was an honest question. If you are going to claim that everyone else has done nothing to further all motor performance one would think you have some experience to back up that claim. The three fastest street car 12v times have been set within the past year and a half. I would say that is progress.


----------



## slcturbo (Apr 19, 2010)

KTriplett said:


> says the guy with 11k posts'. i dont understand what your offended by. dont get mad at me because your stuck in the 12's. azzhole.


Dude, these guys get offended about everything. I have an entire hate club that started bc I asked one of them how much their car weighed:laugh:

The sensitivity is ridiculous, but it is amusing. If you aren't on the approved list then you can't comment or give an opinion.

Don't apologize to these guys. Ever. Think of it like if you went into a Dungeons and Dragons forum and they all started making fun of you bc you didn't kiss their azz. It's kinda like that


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

slcturbo said:


> Dude, these guys get offended about everything. I have an entire hate club that started bc I asked one of them how much their car weighed:laugh:
> 
> The sensitivity is ridiculous, but it is amusing. If you aren't on the approved list then you can't comment or give an opinion.
> 
> Don't apologize to these guys. Ever. Think of it like if you went into a Dungeons and Dragons forum and they all started making fun of you bc you didn't kiss their azz. It's kinda like that



If that was posted on Groundhog Day that would have been amazing!!!
A few days late, what a bummer...


----------



## slcturbo (Apr 19, 2010)

billyVR6 said:


> If that was posted on Groundhog Day that would have been amazing!!!
> A few days late, what a bummer...


Definitely, and you would have posted right after quoting my post or even searching and quoting an old post hoping to find a contradiction so a Groundhog Day just miss for sure:laugh: We'll have other opportunities:thumbup:


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

There will always be opportunities because you’re a hypocrite.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

It's official, this forum went to ****.


----------



## slcturbo (Apr 19, 2010)

billyVR6 said:


> There will always be opportunities because you’re a hypocrite.


I do make passes though. Guys like me give guys like you something to talk about.:beer:


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Glad you're over yourself.


----------



## slcturbo (Apr 19, 2010)

^ Here, have one too. It still applies.



slcturbo said:


> I do make passes though. Guys like me give guys like you something to talk about.:beer:


----------



## TIGninja (Mar 21, 2010)

slcturbo said:


> ^ Here, have one too. It still applies.


You do realize that everyone thinks your a jerk right?


----------



## slcturbo (Apr 19, 2010)

TIGninja said:


> You do realize that everyone thinks your a jerk right?


You speak for everyone? I don't worry about what a hand full of know it all's think on an internet forum. I'll keep giving my opinions like they do and answering IM's from all the people that actually appreciate my insight.

A great Philadelphia coach once said. " If you don't want to be criticized, say nothing...do nothing... be nothing...." He went on to win 2 Stanley Cups.


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

slcturbo said:


> I do make passes though. Guys like me give guys like you something to talk about.:beer:


Meh, you're making some passes now, I was making them then, and once again you think what your doing is above everyone else. I can't even imagine the unhinged thought process and logic behind that one. There is one good thing; looking at your response it seems like you have finally accepted the fact that you’re an unbelievable hypocrite.


----------



## slcturbo (Apr 19, 2010)

billyVR6 said:


> Meh, you're making some passes now, I was making them then, and once again you think what your doing is above everyone else. I can't even imagine the unhinged thought process and logic behind that one. There is one good thing; looking at your response it seems like you have finally accepted the fact that you’re an unbelievable hypocrite.


You're a funny dude man.:laugh: Comin from someone that thinks you can't state an opinion unless you ran at this event, with this configuration , in this period of time. 

If you remember correctly, I gave you your sig b/c you told me I was not allowed to give an opinion about a proposed race/class. 

I appreciate the eval. Now here's one for you. I think your biggest know it all dkhead on this forum and have for a long time. You wanted my attention so bad so now you got it:thumbup:


----------



## TIGninja (Mar 21, 2010)

slcturbo said:


> You're a funny dude man.:laugh: Comin from someone that thinks you can't state an opinion unless you ran at this event, with this configuration , in this period of time.
> 
> If you remember correctly, I gave you your sig b/c you told me I was not allowed to give an opinion about a proposed race/class.
> 
> I appreciate the eval. Now here's one for you. I think your biggest know it all dkhead on this forum and have for a long time. You wanted my attention so bad so now you got it:thumbup:


Nobody cares.


----------



## slcturbo (Apr 19, 2010)

TIGninja said:


> Nobody cares.


You're slower than me too. :laugh:

And to think this is freeopcorn:


----------



## TIGninja (Mar 21, 2010)

slcturbo said:


> You're slower than me too. :laugh:
> 
> And to think this is freeopcorn:


Mine will be getting faster. Your as fast as you can ever get.


----------



## TIGninja (Mar 21, 2010)

And quit with the wierdo PMs.


----------



## slcturbo (Apr 19, 2010)

TIGninja said:


> Mine will be getting faster. Your as fast as you can ever get.


Why do u say that? My car is almost 2700 lbs. Best ET was a mediocre 1.8X 60'. Gear based boost isn't even tuned yet. Suspension is soft/comfy. I have a chip on my desk that'll make 600whp.

How can't I get faster?:screwy:


----------



## TIGninja (Mar 21, 2010)

slcturbo said:


> Why do u say that? My car is almost 2700 lbs. Best ET was a mediocre 1.8X 60'. Gear based boost isn't even tuned yet. Suspension is soft/comfy. I have a chip on my desk that'll make 600whp.
> 
> How can't I get faster?:screwy:


So you beat my best of four runs on a car that was finished at the end of the season last year. So what. Even if you get all of your 600hp  You still will get destroyed.


----------



## slcturbo (Apr 19, 2010)

TIGninja said:


> So you beat my best of four runs on a car that was finished at the end of the season last year. So what. Even if you get all of your 600hp  You still will get destroyed.


But I wont care

I posted. Hurry up and post:laugh:


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

slcturbo said:


> You're a funny dude man.:laugh: Comin from someone that thinks you can't state an opinion unless you ran at this event, with this configuration , in this period of time.


I prefer to draw from experience, a lot of it 'was' from back then, and the chances are high that it 'was' during an event. You just get annoyed because what you are doing now has been done before; that's not my fault.



slcturbo said:


> If you remember correctly, I gave you your sig b/c you told me I was not allowed to give an opinion about a proposed race/class.


Nope, I made a statement that was for everyone who was going back and forth in that topic. If you don't believe me then please go back and find where I quoted you, had you singled out, or even mentioned your name when I first stated all of this in that topic....



billyVR6 said:


> The is to much regulated whining going on. If your not going to step it up for a "shootout" type of format... then don't post, don't show up, and don't complain who ended up winning. Seriously, there are only a handful of N/A cars as is, and the way this is heading, you'll end up with 7 different classes for maybe 10 cars... if that. The number of cars will drop even more come race day because there is always the no show. Slicks or street tires, regulate that... anything else, forget it... just show up and have at it.


I made damn sure to hit quick reply so it would be a blank response too. It was harsh, but everything I was saying was true. It's hard enough getting cars out to a race, any race, and the way that topic was going the part about '7 different classes for maybe 10 cars' would have happened.



slcturbo said:


> I appreciate the eval. Now here's one for you. I think your biggest know it all dkhead on this forum and have for a long time. You wanted my attention so bad so now you got it:thumbup:


Listen, you’ve had this bold act for quite some time now, but look at what happened when it got too close for your comfort. You had to fall back on some weak intimidation tactic that was delivered through PM’s and then succeeded with warnings and threats. I can’t imagine how many times you’ve pulled that stunt, keeping your little stories tucked in your back pocket primed for when you’re feeling insecure. Maybe this facade has worked for you at some point in the past, I wouldn’t know, but it certainly didn’t work this time and if anything it made matters worse. This all makes you feel like a real man, you've mentioned this before, and just that alone is absolutely pathetic.

Then you’ve got the nerve to sit there and call other people punks, thugs, and rant these half ass life lessons like you’ve been some wonderful upstanding citizen all your life. That has to be the worst case of the pot calling the kettle black, pretty much ever, and yet somehow you still think you’re above all.

What kind of a person gets blocked and banned from an online forum anyway? I’m serious, you’re 38 years old, maybe it’s time you start practicing what you preach to others about growing up and acting your age; not like a child, and not like the “punk azz kid’ that you think everyone else is.

:bs:


----------



## slcturbo (Apr 19, 2010)

No desire to continue this internet soap opera in a public forum. Waste of time.

Seems like there is something you wanna say? If you wanna take this internet drag racing piss contest to a personal attack, slander, deformation of character situation then that is your choice. Just make sure that's something you wanna do.

My situation when we talked through PM's is not my situation now. Your "read" on things is incorrect and stems from a lack of information.


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

I've keep your actions to myself after multiple requests from you to do so.
Since you refuse to call, go ahead and shoot me a PM about this lack of information.

Let's take it from there, thanks.


----------



## FLATBLACKMK2 (Oct 10, 2003)

need_a_VR6 said:


> It's official, this forum went to ****.


 WTF w/ the dickkick cawkpunch attitudes just find a track and race fvckit...lets get back on topic really. REALLY....:screwy::banghead:opcorn:


----------



## slcturbo (Apr 19, 2010)

billyVR6 said:


> I've keep your actions to myself after multiple requests from you to do so.
> Since you refuse to call, go ahead and shoot me a PM about this lack of information.
> 
> Let's take it from there, thanks.


Done


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

Sure, here is where the topic was right before it all started to go south; Pre-attitude Link.

I would like to see this get back and continue as well but I really wasn't sure there was much left out on the table that wasn't already covered. These thing can hit 220whp with a very straight forward set up, stock block, and a good tune.


----------



## FLATBLACKMK2 (Oct 10, 2003)

billyVR6 said:


> Sure, here is where the topic was right before it all started to go south; Pre-attitude Link.
> 
> I would like to see this get back and continue as well but I really wasn't sure there was much left out on the table that wasn't already covered. These thing can hit 220whp with a very straight forward set up, stock block, and a good tune.


 Thanx Billy dude.guy.... well we all know that they are not the best to tune n/a but are somewhat fun and at times make us all giggle like lil gurlz....
Isn't that what we started this all for in the first place, man i been dialin these rigz for well over 18yrs and still laugh at how everyone is still stuck on its not fast my better just do you and to the best of your ability and if not hire some one that can do it...or knows ...
I miss the days of when we all got along some how some way vortex from day one to the present who would have known.. i've been on these forums before the epic crash ect.. different screennames and what not still trudging thru the bullshiat to maybe just maybe get the insight of a fellow car nut like me not some scenstah that knows it all only been doing vw's or cars for that matter a few yrs c'mon son...RANT DONE
Jay Fay:heart:opcorn::beer:


----------

